# I want to check the history of activities on my computer.



## mtp (Apr 5, 2005)

Is there a DOS command to view the history on my windows 98 machine? Or any other suggestions.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

What history do you want? Installed programs, internet usage, recent document...


----------

